# Rear bumper removal - 68 Lemans



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys. Just got a new rear bumper for my 68 Lemans. I was wondering if anyone had any directions on how to remove the old bumper? I will start messing around with it tomorrow but I figured many of you have done this before and could give me a quick "how to"

Thanks a lot,
Nick


----------



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone aware of any previous threads that discuss this?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just look up at it from the underneath/back side, you should see bolts...

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Disconnect the taillight harness in the trunk. There are 2 connectors; one on each side of the trunk, near the outer rear corners.of the trunk. Then push the grommets out from the trunk compartment.

Disconnect the license lamp and push it out from inside the trunk. This connector is adjacent to the trunk latch striker.

Then remove the bumper to frame bolts. There are two per side, plus a center bracket that is attached to the rear cross member. When removing these bolts, it's easiest and safest to have a helper to keep the bumper from falling.


----------



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

